# Andriod Tablet



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

I recently purchased a Zenithink C94 Cortex A9Quad Core tablet. Other than having difficulty in charging the unit I have problems with trying to log in. When I turn it on it comes up with the screen of the time and date and on the other half of the screen is a number keypad. It appears to be a password log in. The problem is the password. Used different variations and have reset the unit and still come up with the same page. Is there a way to do a fresh install of the OS or install a new OS like linux.


----------



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Can Linux be installed on Andriod Tablet*

I recently purchased a Zenithink C94 Cortex A9Quad Core tablet. Other than having difficulty in charging the unit I have problems with trying to log in. When I turn it on it comes up with the screen of the time and date and on the other half of the screen is a number keypad. It appears to be a password log in. The problem is the password. Used different variations and have reset the unit and still come up with the same page. Is there a way to install a new OS like linux. If so what variation.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification, are you saying when you turn it on, it is asking for a password?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can Linux be installed on Andriod Tablet*

always a possibility. it may work or more likely you will create a brick. 

Convert an Android Device to Linux » Linux Magazine


----------



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Can Linux be installed on Andriod Tablet*

Thanks for your comments. Unfortunately I cannot run the andriod system. I need to install an operating system over what is already installed, without accessing the current system. Is it possible to install a new system from a USB


----------



## Smokey57 (Aug 17, 2008)

When I turn it on, it come up with the little andriod man, then the word ANDRIOD and then opens up to the date and time on one side and on the other side of the screen has a keypad. If you type in a number of 3 or less numbers and press return, nothing happens. If you type in 4 number or more and press return, it says "Wrong PIN". If you type in the wrong pin 5 times, it timeouts for 30 seconds. If I reset it it still comes to this log in page.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you just purchase it, it should still be under warranty. you need to contact their customer service.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Can Linux be installed on Andriod Tablet*

Unfortunately we cannot help you any further as this is coming down to a password issue, something that the rules of this forum forbid help with so I am forced to close this thread.


----------

